# Service manual T30



## tracert (Dec 6, 2010)

hope all member can use this manual properly
*File name: nissan xtrail T30.zip File size: 47.99 MB*


----------



## clydesider (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks for this.
Mike


----------



## tracert (Dec 6, 2010)

welcome mike... enjoyed it


----------



## tigercub (Mar 20, 2011)

*Factory manual covers 2001 to 2006 X-trail*

Here is a link to the manual I found

Nissan X Trail service manual 2001-2006 - Download Recipes/Manuals

There is a slight cost involved but the manual is great and covers ALL model years from 2001 to 2006!

:woowoo:


----------

